# Four Lakes Basin



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All, i am doing a 3 day backpacking trip into Four Lakes basin this next weekend (July 24, 25, 26, ?27th) and I have never been into there, closest i was was Wilder lake, anyway, just wondering about the fishing in this area and what peoples experience has been fishing these lakes and what lake seems to produce the best fishing. Planning on lures, mainly panther martins and fly and bubble. Thanks for any info. Utbowhntr


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez......I'd really like to help you out, but, with all the good info you got a few weeks ago about somewhere's in the Uinta's..( :roll: ) ......and *no report* from there, I'm not so sure I can help you !!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just mess'in with ya utbowhntr.... :mrgreen: 

All I know about the place is Graylings, Brookies and horse-poop.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey .45, sent you a PM. Sorry for not posting sooner. maybe we can meet up sometime and try that "secret spot" in the Uintas together...LOL


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

utbowhnter,
I hope you will enjoy your trip to Four Lakes Basin and I am sure you will. I have not been there for a number of years but I do know the area pretty well. The fishing in the lakes in the basin, Jean, Dean, Dale and Daynes, varies from year to year but they are within close enough walking distance to walk to where the fishing is best. Most lures work well. Most attractor fly patterns work well behind a bubble. Try renagades, royal wolfs, mosqitos, and stimulators and also try a red serendipity fished just under the surface film. If you want fast action for very small fish try hiking down the stream from Daynes lake and fishing the little meadow with meps spinners. You can also hike to Allen Lake or if you are really ambitious you can hike over Cyclone Pass to Thompson Lake. There are some nice brook in Thompson Lake. Take a topo map and a GPS to find Allen and Thompson Lakes. If you do decide to hike to Thompson Lake (and remember...I didn't send you ) there is a faint trail over Cyclone pass and a ways down the east side. Don't get in a hurray to hike around the mountain on the boulder field. It is a man killer. Stay in the shoot untill you get to the tree line than follow the trees around and come into Thompson from the East. It is easier walking and shorter scrambling over the boulders. Good luck. I wish I were going with you.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Campfire, Thank you so much for the information. It is very informative and helpful. You seem to be quite knowledgable on the Uintas and you give great info. I will let you know how the trip goes. By the way, i am doing this trip alone, some people would tell me I'm crazy, but I assume the risk. i do like the peace and solitude, but occassionally it is nice to have someone go with you too. that being said, you sure are welcome to go with me. Oh, by the way, I read that there is an old plane wreck just above one of the lakes, Dean lake i believe. Do you know anything about that? Thanks again, Utbowhntr


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

utbowhnter,
Thanks for the invite but I aaaaa eheem......am leaving for Alaska Sunday morning on a week long fishing trip on Prince of Wales Island with my son, son-in-law and a great friend. But I am not getting excited. :wink: In any case I will turn 60 in a couple of months. I still get out but long heavy backpacking trips might be a little much for me any more. I am counting on a promised horse trip into the Winds sometime though. But Alaska will be my big trip for this year. I think I remember that a few yars ago a "mule club" (a bunch of good old boys that like to pack mules) took a string of mules in there and packed the remains of the plane out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> utbowhnter,
> I hope you will enjoy your trip to Four Lakes Basin and I am sure you will. I have not been there for a number of years but I do know the area pretty well. The fishing in the lakes in the basin, Jean, Dean, Dale and Daynes, varies from year to year but they are within close enough walking distance to walk to where the fishing is best. Most lures work well. Most attractor fly patterns work well behind a bubble. Try renagades, royal wolfs, mosqitos, and stimulators and also try a red serendipity fished just under the surface film. If you want fast action for very small fish try hiking down the stream from Daynes lake and fishing the little meadow with meps spinners. You can also hike to Allen Lake or if you are really ambitious you can hike over Cyclone Pass to Thompson Lake. There are some nice brook in Thompson Lake. Take a topo map and a GPS to find Allen and Thompson Lakes. If you do decide to hike to Thompson Lake (and remember...I didn't send you ) there is a faint trail over Cyclone pass and a ways down the east side. Don't get in a hurray to hike around the mountain on the boulder field. It is a man killer. Stay in the shoot untill you get to the tree line than follow the trees around and come into Thompson from the East. It is easier walking and shorter scrambling over the boulders. Good luck. I wish I were going with you.


I second Campfire's advice on Thompson and Allen. Be careful over at Thompson. Go all the way to the bottom then back up. It is worth the trip. Allen has nice grayling; with a map or GPS just set a compass bearing and bushwack thru the timber from the Daynes. It's in a big meadow. If you miss it you can have a burger in Duchesne. Ha ha.

Are you going in at the Highline Trail on the Mirror Lake Highway? Not much elevation change that way versus the Granddaddy Lake way. I liked to go to Naturalist Basin and set up camp, then day hike down hill from there.

Geeze, I want to do Sea Lion Lake someday. Just running out of time. Last time I was at Four Lakes was July 22, 2003. The flowers were prime, fishing normal for that basin, and the mosquitoes beat anything I ever seen this side of Alaska.

Enjoy.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Wyogoob, Yes. i will be going in on the Highline trail. Hiked it before with my son a few years ago but only went as far as Wilder, Wyman and Packard lakes. Did pretty good there for brookies using Panther Martins.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Jeez......I'd really like to help you out, but, with all the good info you got a few weeks ago about somewhere's in the Uinta's..( :roll: ) ......and *no report* from there, I'm not so sure I can help you !!


Ditto the horse poop at Allen and Daynes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> Wyogoob, Yes. i will be going in on the Highline trail. Hiked it before with my son a few years ago but only went as far as Wilder, Wyman and Packard lakes. Did pretty good there for brookies using Panther Martins.


Have fun.

Naturalist Basin is a must see but there's a hill to climb to get up in there. There are some nice cutts up there if ya know where to go.
At Allen I would suggest only taking 3 or 4 flies, renegades or something with some red on it. Save room for lots of mosquito dope. Wade out into the lake for best fish.


----------

